
Headphone Amplifiers - fauria
http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/
======
xkcd-sucks
Any schematics?

~~~
fuzzfactor
Yup, this is the more artistic stuff to me:

[http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Ci...](http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Circuit-3.gif)

[http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Ci...](http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Circuit-12.gif)

[http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Ci...](http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Circuit-13.gif)

[http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Ci...](http://www.headphoneamp.co.kr/ftp/sijosae/Gallery/Circuit/Circuit-10.gif)

Under the "Circuit" heading.

